# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  Mike Marshall version of Cherokee

## John Soper

I recall stumbling onto a chord melody version of "Cherokee" by Mike Marshall, but can't seem to lay my computer on it- can anybody point me in the right direction?

Thanks

----------


## SternART

MWN?
I remember seeing that somewhere years ago....Mike & Darol did a great job on that one as a duo.

----------


## AlanN

Don't recall Mike Marshall's take on this in MWN, but Don Stiernberg's jazz column in one issue of MWN dissected this tune.

----------


## SternART

Yeah......I just found that, Autumn '81

----------


## Wendy Anthony

I haven't heard Mike Marshall play Cherokee (unfortunately!) ... however ... here is an MP3 of Jethro Burns #playing Cherokee, in his lesson with Jim Nikora ... see Disk 3, Track 14

... and here is the Cherokee chord structure ... from a great site to find chord changes for many jazz tunes ... www.songtrellis.com #(to magnify the view, hover your mouse over the music, then click the little enlarger button that pops-up in the lower-right corner ... or save on your computer by RightClick &gt; SavePictureAs &gt; Cherokee.gif)

Keepin' tuned ...
Wendy Anthony

----------


## John Soper

Thanks, all- I've got a couple of leadsheets of the music in realbook format & have the Jethro lessons bookmarked, but just recall seeing the chord-melody tabbed out. Guess I'll have to do the grunt-work.

BTW, Mike did a stellar medley of Cherokee and All the Things You Are as a solo piece last night in Raleigh- overall a great show!

----------


## Brad Weiss

Here it is, from Mandozine.

Enjoy!

----------


## John Soper

Thanks Brad: I found it printed out in an old notebook last night & had searched Mandozine (but prob misspelled Cherokee previously during my search- I hate reading off of computer screens).

If anybody has a copy of the old Stiernberg column. I'd appreciate it.

I love this forum.

jts :Smile:

----------


## AlanN

John,

I'll see if I can scan it in tonight and send off to you, what's your email?

----------


## Jim Garber

> Here it is, from Mandozine.
> 
> Enjoy!


That fourth chord in that version sounds completely wrong. Anybody havethe correct chord?

Jim

----------


## Jim Garber

Years ago a friend lent me a tape of Mike giving a workshop and he dictated the chord fingerings. I managed the find my notating that version.

That fourth chord in Mike Stangeland's transcription (FM11 sus 4) should be (bottom to top) 5-6-3-6.

Jim

----------


## John Soper

Several of the chord shapes in the Mandozine version seem off, when compared to the lead sheet, especially in the "B" section. I'm gonna try & tab out what I come up with tonite & figure out a way to post...or scan in & email if anybody wants it...While the mandolin isn't often used for chord-melody style playing, especially compared with guitar, it's an interesting excersize to come up with a chord-melody arrangement with the supporting chords and lead-line on top- makes you think about the tune & its structure in some detail...

AlanN: soper001@mc.duke.edu - thanks in advance!

----------


## Jim Garber

Listen to Jethro. He was a master of chord-melody solos on the mandolin. _Tea for One_ for example.

I can try to type in the Marshall version I have but I do not have the full version of Tabledit.

Jim

----------


## Wendy Anthony

Jim

I'd be happy to TablEdit your version of Mike Marshall's Cherokee, if you'd like to post/email the written chord notation ... I did start to TablEdit the Chord Changes from SongTrellis, using Jethro Burns as a model, but I still have to work in the melody line notes, and figure out a few more chords to make it "mando-able" ... 'tis been quite a challenge, as I'm only just learning to build Jazz mandolin chords ... would be so much easier to learn this tune by reading the notation/tab tho! ;^)

Keepin' tuned ...
Wendy

----------


## Jim Garber

Wendy,
I will scan the notes I took and send them to you. I am sure that you could figure out the correct tab for it.

Jim

----------


## Wendy Anthony

Thanx Jim ... I'll do my best ... tho I got a coupla days of "life" gettin' in the way before I'll be able to get at it ... 

... mind you ... my mando always calls out for just one more tune ... trouble is ... not much else gets done then! ... so many tunes ... so little time ...

Keepin' tuned ...
Wendy

----------

